# Gurkha Gurhka Empire Series Cigar Review - Gurkha Empire VI



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally tried a Gurkha maduro and I just have to say that this is one of the best maduros I have ever smoked. More on the medium than full side, wi...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Gurhka Empire Series Cigar Review - Gurkha Empire VI


----------

